# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Search problems

## waldronate

When I try to use the search thingy in the upper-right part of the page, I get a 

searchd error: client version is higher than daemon version (client is v.1.25, daemon is v.1.22)

message. Do I have a cached component that won't go away or something?

----------


## erasder

I have the same problem, either the error you wrote or a endless spinning loading symbol without a reaction from the site. I already tried emptying cache and temporary internet files without much success.

----------


## Korash

yuppers, me too. Advanced Search as well.

----------


## Hikki-Jin

Likewise, I'm having the same problem, and get the same error message:

_"searchd error: client version is higher than daemon version (client is v.1.25, daemon is v.1.22)"_

----------


## Eld

Jup, I've got just the same message, no matter whether I search the whole forum or a single thread, it always says:
"searchd error: client version is higher than daemon version (client is v.1.25, daemon is v.1.22)" (is there a spelling mistake in the message? :Very Happy: )

----------


## Midgardsormr

Nope, searchd is the name of a search daemon for MySQL databases.

----------


## tilt

we have noticed the problem and are working on finding a solution for it  :Smile:

----------


## RobA

Search should be back and running.

-Rob A>

----------


## Midgardsormr

Hurrah! Thanks, CLs!

----------

